
IBM makes significant breakthrough towards scalable quantum computers - yuxt
http://www.zmescience.com/research/ibm-quantum-computer-28022012/
======
stevenjgarner
[http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/120229-ibm-shows-off-
quan...](http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/120229-ibm-shows-off-quantum-
computing-breakthroughs-says-qubit-computers-are-close)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3642893>

